# Betta ~n~ ADFs



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I got 3 small ADFs Friday night. This morning I found one of the froggies dead. He looked as though one of his little "arms" was half gone. :-( 

Would Mario the betta have done something like this? I noticed when we first put the frogs in the tank, one of them kinda chased after Mario's tailfin. He is light blue and has some red streaks in his fins. I'm wondering if the frog thought his stripes where bloodworms???

Kay


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I would think that it is possible for a betta to kill a frog. Now whether your betta did or not is between it and the other ADF. There is no way of knowing for sure how your frog died and why.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Betta mommy! 

I know I'll never know exactly what happened. This is my first Betta and I was just wondering if it sounded like something that was possible and/or probable.

Kay


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yes, its highly possible. My mom put a frog in with her Betta and it started to attack the frog after a few hours. Not sure why but it did.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know where this started or even why but bettas belong by themselves, not with other tankmates.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Simpte said:


> I don't know where this started or even why but bettas belong by themselves, not with other tankmates.


yeah, I knew that but my mom didnt - she does now though... I got her another small tank so she could have frogs and such.. Her betta is in a 5 gal (or something like that) and the frogs are in antoher one.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :!: LOL

I had read threads in this group and I researched fish that would be compatible with bettas.

Looks like Mario is moving out then. 

Kay


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

people put other fish with bettas alot and sometimes they are able to live in the same tank without killing each other - but no one ever said the betta liked it.. lol


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I've had this betta for just over a month....and I _thought_ he was going to be OK but then in the past week he's been getting really aggressive. I think I'll go get him his own "space" tomorrow.

I'm hoping I can find some eco-substrate for my 10g so I can move some of the gravel into his smaller tank to help it cycle.

Kay


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

are you people stupid?

"Bettas belong alone, not with other tankmates"

thats a load of bull. bettas can totally live in a community tank, in fact its very healthy for them. now, the tank cant be over crowded, and the betta cant be in with fin nippers, or fish that are shaped similarly to a betta, with long flowy fins. otherwise there will be problems.

if you have your betta in a 1 gallon bowl and threw in 3 adf's, i'm surprised all three of them arent dead yet. thats way too small of a tank. now, put a betta in a 10 gallon with a couple ADF's, and maybe a few small tetras, like glowlights or neons, and everything is totally cool. 

bettas make great community fish, it just has to be the right community.

also, sometimes you get bettas that are just more agressive than others, but that doesnt mean ALL of them need to be kept alone. most bettas will do great in a community tank, its just occasionally one wont.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

So i am not the only person that has betta's in a community tank, We have a male and female in the 55 gallon with a parrot, 2 silver dollars, a whale catfish, a Rapheal cat, 3 killifish, peac0ck eel, 3 dwarf platies,a dojo loach and snails, and then in my 20 gallon up stairs in my room i have a short tailed male betta named spike in with guppies, and a dojo and cories and snails he doesnt hurt a thing...


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> are you people stupid?
> 
> "Bettas belong alone, not with other tankmates"
> 
> ...


That wasn't very nice. You yourself got angry the other day because you felt like ppl were talking to you like you were a moron and then you turn around and called someone stupid because their opinion differs from yours. Not trying to be rude but that was a little unnecessary and not very considerate :x .


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

no, its not that simptes oppinion differs from mine, its that they're flat out WRONG.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Courtney, I've had betta in a community tank too. I had a 20gal with two mild males and tetras.

I agree with you Beerleader. I hate arguments on forums.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

RockabillyChick, Simpte knows more about bettas than you ever will. You need to calm down. 
99% of the time bettas do NOT belong in community tanks. Things will go fine with them for awhile, but they almost always end up either killing one of the other fish, or getting ripped to shreds themselves. A betta that is healthy is supposed to be very aggressive.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

I guest it all depends on the betta.... At one time I had 24 bettas and they all lived long and happy lives, But they all have different personalities... I had one that would stress itself out when you would even put by another fish and not even necessarily another betta...He was very aggressive and moody. Then on the other hand I've had one that lived peacefully with a female betta, Never hurt her once, and in a community tank. So I think it just depends on the personality of your fish. Some are extremely aggressive and some are more passive than normal, healthy but passive. But it is possible that your betta did hurt your frog...<<<---- Just my opinion


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

The only thing Spike my betta bothers is the baby guppies, he eats all those he can find....


----------

